# First kills!



## Jrricha2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Well I was out target practicing and noticed these guys running back and forth to some bird seed


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Jrricha2 said:


> Well I was out target practicing and noticed these guys running back and forth to some bird seed


What ammo size is that, it is almost as big as they are ;- )

wll


----------



## Jrricha2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Haha one was with a 3/8" steel bearing and the other is just your everyday marble


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pest control at its finest!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

So how'd you cook em up? Shishkemouse on the BBQ?

Seems like a lot of fiddly work to dress n skin those... Is the eating worth the trouble? I've never tried mouse but I hear musk rat is really good.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

How far away were you to hit those guys, they are pretty small and pretty quick too !

wll


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Mouse kabobs! 

Nice shooting!


----------



## Jrricha2 (Aug 11, 2015)

I was about eight yards off, not to far. Muskrat actually is very tasty but I'll leave the mice to the guys on the alone show.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

There is a muskrat in the retaining pond at my apartment complex, I wonder what the rules are on shooting it.....Hmmm


----------



## Jrricha2 (Aug 11, 2015)

For those that are curious, muskrat is kinda like a darke meat rabbit. Aww nickname for here is actually swamp rabbit. Which can be a little confusing since we also refer to blue tailed rabbit as swamp rabbit


----------



## Jrricha2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Dang, I really need to watch the auto correct on this phone hopefully you got the gist of the post anyways


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

truthornothing said:


> There is a muskrat in the retaining pond at my apartment complex, I wonder what the rules are on shooting it.....Hmmm


Musk rats are champion diggers. They can screw up an earthen water retention system like nothing else. 
For this reason, and this reason alone, my country employs full time professional trappers to keep their numbers down.

I'm pretty sure if you look up the owner of the retaining pond and explain what the cute little water rabbits are doing there, he wouldn't mind too much if you came by with your slingshot once in a while.


----------

